# Supporting us with the Brave Browser



## dreamtime (Mar 25, 2021)

If you use the Brave Browser, you can now support us via donating BAT (the currency of the Browser) to stolenhistory.net







 ​The Brave Browser lets you get BAT Tokens via three ways:

Add funds with Credit Card​
Earn tokens from opting into viewing ads in the browser (called Brave Rewards)​
Free occasional token grants from Brave​
These tokens can be used to support verified websites. If you want to support stolenhistory.net with all your BAT funds, turn auto-contribute off and do manual or monthly contributions.

Also, big thanks to everyone who has supported us financially! It's awesome that we can run this forum with the monthly costs covered.


----------



## dakotamoon (Mar 26, 2021)

Could you post "detailed" instructions on how to "direct" Brave to send the Bonus $$ to You, I'm a newbie with Brave -- and not sure where to start .. I did find my wallet .. but form there - too many options. 

Thanks


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 26, 2021)

dakotamoon said:


> Could you post "detailed" instructions on how to "direct" Brave to send the Bonus $$ to You, I'm a newbie with Brave -- and not sure where to start .. I did find my wallet .. but form there - too many options.
> 
> Thanks



I have never used Brave Rewards, but it seems you can either auto-contribute or do a one-time or monthly donation. See the screenshots in the OP. Auto-Contribution is based on the amount of time you spend on sites, but you can deactivate sites if you don't want to give them money.

You can find all the options when you type _brave://rewards/_ into the address bar.


----------



## fega72 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## luddite (Mar 27, 2021)

fega72 said:


> View attachment 7786


I will rectify this. It seemed to be sorted out but maybe they're are more steps.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Mar 27, 2021)

I downloaded Brave last year, but haven't used it much. It seem Opera was preferable for my needs. But knowing that it will help you, I will revisit it and try it again.


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

@fega72 can you please check again. It is all verified now(we hope).


----------



## fega72 (Mar 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> @fega72 can you please check again. It is all verified now(we hope).


Looks like all good now.


----------



## Kayola (Jul 11, 2022)

Good afternoon. I sent a tip through the browser. Tell me, do they somehow count in the aspect of obtaining the achieves or to obtain the status of the patron / supporter? Forum Costs


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 11, 2022)

Kayola said:


> Good afternoon. I sent a tip through the browser. Tell me, do they somehow count in the aspect of obtaining the achieves or to obtain the status of the patron / supporter? Forum Costs



Not by default. You can inform me about the amount you tipped via direct message, though.


----------

